# Fly more band... Wow what a mega korn ripoff!



## dasflux (Oct 17, 2009)

Flymore Millenium IV V  

That sure is A LOT of biting. Wow. I was just reading the youtube comments and was wondering if anyone here knew what the deal is with these clowns? Hear it...






^ ::::shakes head and chuckles:::: Whether you like Korn or not. This is just pathetic. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 17, 2009)

wow - .... as a fan of korn I deem this false.


----------



## dasflux (Oct 17, 2009)

That is some serious bullshit. Are those K7's?! Apparently these guys are Russian. Love to hear what Korn has to say about this. Someone was saying that Queen of the damned song was the theme on the 2001 korn website with lyrics. Something like that... its in the youtube comments i believe. 

Im looking for some interviews or something on these guys. Some music journalist has had to have asked them something a long the line of wtf-korn-wannabes?


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 17, 2009)

Holy crap, this is probably the most blatant knockoff of KoRn I've ever heard.


----------



## dasflux (Oct 17, 2009)

From the homoz myspace. Here is what he has to say. Dude looks like he is still shacked up at home with the parents.



and take a look at some more of these videos. LoL...good laffs

Flymore on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Edit: Sorry this is a fan.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 17, 2009)

wow that is crazy, sometimes you hear bands that sound similar to other bands, but in this case they copied korns tone and song style exactly.


----------



## dasflux (Oct 17, 2009)

They look so metal....

If looking like metal is like a kid from the suburbs.


----------



## KungfuSheep (Oct 17, 2009)

A couple of us saw this on tv the other night and we were like... "WHAAAAT??!". They even went as far to copy (loosely?) the somebody someone video, terrible. I like korn but this is just crazy.


----------



## Harry (Oct 17, 2009)

Geezus, they'd probably have a better career as a Korn cover band than playing their 'own" shit.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 17, 2009)

maybe someone should tell them they are about 10 years behind the times.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 17, 2009)

the painful part is that they even fail at copying korn. these songs all sound like they want to make korn-like songs, but they haven´t listened enough to korn to know how they make music. the general idea is the same, but it comes off as all the other nu-metal bands of the 90´s that dd the exact same thing (try to copy korn, fail at doing so). the vocalist copying jonathan so closely just makes it more painful. i have to say that of all the korn wannabes out there, these guys definitely come the closest to sounding like them. Korn was always much more skilled songwriters though, and actually had finesse in their songwriting.

the song that is korn´s website song from 2001 is the one called "Asylum" on their myspace btw. it is, quite literally, the exact same thing, but with vocals. they´ve copied it down to the windy sound effects in the background.

here´s the actual song they had up on their website. compare! 


and yeah, they´re like 10-12 years behind! this is what i was doing when i was 16 and recorded stuff in cool edit 2000 using my first electric guitar (RG 150DX) plugged into a zoom 707II plugges directly into my computer´s sound card.

they´re not really worth the trouble though, as they aren´t the first or the last, and they aren´t very good at what they do. let them do their thing and fade out into oblivion like most nu metal bands have done.


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2009)

What the hell, like a rip off is an understatement with these guys...


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 17, 2009)

Ripoff + time = "playing homage" 

But seriously, you have newer metal bands copping old thrash and melodic death metal riffs, pop acts copping beats & synths from the 80s, and hip hop artists pretty much recording new vocals over old recordings... but this is so over that line.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

first vid is such a ripoff of the Somebody Someone video


----------



## lucasreis (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm going to give my analysis into it now:

1. Total rip-off, I wouldn't mind much if they sounded like Korn but with their own twist, a different singing style. Kinda like Seo Taiji's Ultramania song, which is SUPER Korn but at the same time doesn't sound like a rip-off, and more like an influence. These guys are clowns for copying the vocal style exactly, even songs, videos and everything.

2. However, this "behind the times" argument is kinda stupid in my opinion. All bands playing classic rock are also behind the times? I kinda think it's cool that some bands are playing nu-metal, I like the style, and we will see a return of it in the near future sometime, just like we saw with a lot of styles, so the behind the times thing is the thing that bothers me the least.

3. Adema also sounded like Korn, but I guess they were forgiven because Marky is related to Jon. PS: I still really like Adema.

4. Here comes the painful part, a lot of people here, and everywhere, praise bands that sound exactly like Meshuggah but a band sounding exactly like Korn is a bad thing. Talk about double standards...

So, my veredict, I think it's cool if these guys want to play nu-metal, but at least they should put their own twist on it and not just be ripping off Korn like they're doing. 

Wow, that "Asylum" song that copied the old Korn sound from the website is just atrocious. I remember this instrumental and I loved it. It would have been cool if Korn made it into a song.


----------



## Samer (Oct 17, 2009)

As some one who liked Korn a long time ago (when i was 11 - 12 years old), i dont hate korn now btw; just not really my thing any more.

Korn has better song writing / grove. This kinda reminds me of how Norther ripped of COB (not as blatant but close), COB has more soul in their songs, kinda the same as korn compared to this band.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2009)

I thought fair enough, musically they sound quite similar, but when I jeard the vocals kick in...i listened to that song without watching the music video and it could've easily been a Korn song.


EDIT -

These idiots are trying to show how different the two songs are and completely missing the point.

YouTube - Did Flymore Steal from Korn? [My Reply to thoughless18]


----------



## shaneroo (Oct 17, 2009)

wow..... i even think i've played that first song! LOL


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 17, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> wow..... i even think i've played that first song! LOL


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 17, 2009)

I was wondering when Shane would arrive to this topic 

Can't add much to what's already been said, but I agree that "behind the times" isn't much of an argument... play whatever style you like, not just what's currently trendy.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 17, 2009)

wow, what a bunch of cockbites.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Oct 17, 2009)

Lol, cockbites.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 17, 2009)

Shane you gotta show this shit to the rest of the guys. They should feel honored and somewhat dissappointed at the same time


----------



## The Beard (Oct 17, 2009)

At first I was like, "ok, this does sound like Korn" and then the vocals kicked in. I was in disbelief  haha


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 17, 2009)

That's creepy as hell... Its like he cloned his voice box and jammed it in there


----------



## willyman101 (Oct 17, 2009)

Haha, I played the video and started doing something else and then thought after about 2 minutes "what Korn song is this?"... and then I remembered. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Oct 17, 2009)

First, Brian Welch's solo cd is released and it sounds more like 'Korn' than the actual band does these days. Its quite easy to see where Korns best riffs and creativity came from. Now, you have this 'cover' band who is blatantly ripping off older styled korn, and yet, it still sounds better than anything the band has put on their last couple cds. Pretty lame. Head and David were the two most talented guys in that band (the other members of the band used to say it all the time back in their old days) now they are gone and so is Korn.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 17, 2009)

Flymore:Korn::Norther:Children of Bodom


However, I'll do my part and teach that young lady from the first video a lesson about appearing in poser bands' videos.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 17, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Flymore:Korn::Norther:Children of Bodom
> 
> 
> However, I'll do my part and teach that young lady from the first video a lesson about appearing in poser bands' videos.


 
Indeed, this band is such a shocking rip-off that people fail to note the stunning blonde! If this was any other band, she would have been mentioned within the first two posts.

Seeing her at first I figured "Hey, Flyleaf+Paramore=Flymore, yay female frontedness!" and then they started playing and I forgot all about that theory...


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 17, 2009)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Shane you gotta show this shit to the rest of the guys. They should feel honored and somewhat dissappointed at the same time


This. I want to see (or at least hear about) the reaction


----------



## Harry (Oct 17, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> wow..... i even think i've played that first song! LOL


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 17, 2009)

Idiots..


----------



## Anthony_Jacob (Oct 17, 2009)

Deaths Madrigal said:


> First, Brian Welch's solo cd is released and it sounds more like 'Korn' than the actual band does these days. Its quite easy to see where Korns best riffs and creativity came from. Now, you have this 'cover' band who is blatantly ripping off older styled korn, and yet, it still sounds better than anything the band has put on their last couple cds. Pretty lame. Head and David were the two most talented guys in that band (the other members of the band used to say it all the time back in their old days) now they are gone and so is Korn.



Couldn't have said it better myself. Thank you.


----------



## dasflux (Oct 17, 2009)

I am very interested to see the Korn community respond to this as that is the target audience. What worries me is these youtube followers... Any real Korn fan will reject these retards. 

Asylum should be removed due to a copyright infringement of Korn website assets. I know its not on the album... Its still not their song to fuck with, rename and call their own -PERIOD.

Lastly, they even look like dipshits that would do this. The lead looks like a car salesmen or something. I wonder if other dudes lox are even real. I wonder if these bitches are registered on this forum. .
Flymore and that stupid blonde kid are delusional if they think they arent ripping Korn. Speaking of that blonde kids video. Did he say it was 3 in the mourning and something about people working on his deck or some shit outside. Maybe I missed something from Ms. PR spokesperson on youtube. It did kind of go in one ear and out the other.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 18, 2009)

Jesus, man... I'm still reeling, several hours later. HOW DO THEY GET AWAY WITH THIS?!


----------



## Shooter (Oct 18, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> wow..... i even think i've played that first song! LOL



The last riff in that first song sounds 99% like the main riff to Helmet in the Bush... just my two cents.


----------



## Cyco Nino (Oct 18, 2009)

Stupid band.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 18, 2009)

dasflux said:


> Speaking of that blonde kids video. Did he say it was 3 in the mourning and something about people working on his deck or some shit outside. Maybe I missed something from Ms. PR spokesperson on youtube. It did kind of go in one ear and out the other.



Yes, he did. But, if you look behind him there's light coming in from the window. I think he's on crack.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 18, 2009)

"3 in the morning/day" means in the afternoon on this side of the ocean. past midnight, we still say "3 at night"

anyways, i kinda agree with the meshuggah-ripoff thingy, in that people are thinking it´s totally okay to rip off meshuggah because it´s cool etc. i´m all for a meshuggah influence, in that you get the open view of what music is from listening to them. however, when something is taken directly from meshuggah songs, or it´s copying/imitating rather than "being inspired". there´s a clear line between them.

as for korn, there were always korn "ripoffs", but there were also bands inspired by korn. i used to be inspired by korn in my music, but it never sounded like i wanted to copy them, if you know what i mean.

these guys are epicly similar in a bad way, though. now that the nu-metal wave is over, we are able to reflect and agree that it was ripping off/emulating korn, and "doing the cool thing" with the music and all that. these guys are just now jumping on a bandwagon that has been dead for around 10 years, and they are doing it much more intensely than any of the bands did during the actual "wave".

we all know how it feels when a band comes out and basically just plays slightly altered metallica songs, or metallica riffs in a different orientation, and does the hetfield style vocals on top (there was a local band around where i come from that was basically every metallica ballad mashed together, no matter what they did. they also did the metallica "half step down" tuning, and the singer did the hetfield style vocals). it just hurts, because you know that this is not their invention, and they aren´t thinking this up for themselves...


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 18, 2009)

Good to know that dork from Coal Chamber scored a new gig, I guess.


----------



## Anthony_Jacob (Oct 18, 2009)

Which one?, The singer is in DevilDriver and they're good, but back in the day Coal Chamber was just a goth version of Korn, even that was more original that these asstards.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2009)

I listened to the first video and my girlfriend yelled from the other room "Why the hell are you listening to korn?!"


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 18, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I listened to the first video and my girlfriend yelled from the other room "Why the hell are you listening to korn?!"



Haha, exactly the same thing just happened to me.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> I like the style, and we will see a return of it in the near future sometime, just like we saw with a lot of styles, so the behind the times thing is the thing that bothers me the least.



Shit, now's the time to get my disco band together!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Oct 18, 2009)

willyman101 said:


> Haha, I played the video and started doing something else and then thought after about 2 minutes "what Korn song is this?"... and then I remembered. That's ridiculous.



Haha... I did the same thing. I often just shuffle my mp3´s while surfing, and now I had the video on while I read the comments and suddenly I thought, hmmm... strange that I can´t remember this song from my list  Then I remembered it was the video playing, haha.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 18, 2009)

Man I thought the influx of Korn copies ended a decade ago? 



DDDorian said:


> Good to know that dork from Coal Chamber scored a new gig, I guess.


 
You mean Meegs or the drummer?


----------



## lucasreis (Oct 18, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Shit, now's the time to get my disco band together!



In my humble opinion this was a weak attempt to be funny. Music styles come back, always, no matter what. In this decade we saw a huge 80's influence, in metal (the thrash and pseudo-thrash inspired bands) and in the mainstream with all the indie crap trying to emulate the new romantic stuff. We WILL see grunge inspired acts in the near future and nu-metal inspired acts. It's a cycle. You get an idea from a certain time, mix it with another thing and you make it your own, that's how it works, basically. Nu-metal won't die just like Thrash never died just like Melodic Metal will also always exist in some form or way, not always mainstream, but there is an audience for everything. Even Disco still exists in some forms... 

HOWEVER, these Flymore guys are fucking copycat clowns and no style revival can justify their existence. If they came back with the Korn influence but writing their own shit with a real singer they could have a chance of being something acceptable.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Man I thought the influx of Korn copies ended a decade ago?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Meegs or the drummer?



Meegs riffs don't sound, and never sounded like Korn. And his tone is BADASS besides being a really week guitar player.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 18, 2009)

dasflux said:


> They look so metal....
> 
> If looking like metal is like a kid from the suburbs.



 Isn't metal about the music and not the way you look? Some of the most metal people that I know don't have hair to their ass or growl at you when they speak. 

Honestly, if they want to do this then more power to them. Are they ripping off Korn's style in horrible fashion? Yes, but we also don't have to listen to it if we don't like it. We can sit here and scream about them ripping off another band, but if the band they are ripping off doesn't care that they are doing it, then there is nothing that we can do about it other than turn it off.  Hopefully they will fall into oblivion but the hype about them copying someone else is only getting people to listen to the crap they are making just to see how similar it is. That is already giving them more credence than they deserve.


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Some of the most metal people that I know don't have hair to their ass or growl at you when they speak.









This guy agrees.


----------



## Harry (Oct 18, 2009)

I also agree.
I've met quite a few people in real life for the first time that have no idea I'm a metalhead and seem quite surprised when I tell them I listen to progressive death metal, thrash metal etc. I just dress pretty conservatively, because it's how I feel the most comfortable.
And feeling comfortable in myself is what's important to me.
I can talk about metal all day long, and as far I'm concerned I shouldn't have to have long hair, be wearing black band t shirts and other things I don't feel comfortable about wearing personally to enjoy and listen to metal.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 18, 2009)

they need do way instain ripoffs> who sound like korns, because korns cant fright back?


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Oct 18, 2009)

No, but we can't do anything about it either. We can bitch all we want, but they are going to profit regardless. I never said I agreed with what they are doing. I was just saying that we can't change it and talking about them at all is more than they deserve. 

And if Korn wanted to they could sue them for copying "Asylum", but they aren't.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 18, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> No, but we can't do anything about it either. We can bitch all we want, but they are going to profit regardless. I never said I agreed with what they are doing. I was just saying that we can't change it and talking about them at all is more than they deserve.
> 
> And if Korn wanted to they could sue them for copying "Asylum", but they aren't.



haha I wasn't disagreeing with you at all, I was just using an old meme.

But yeah I would assume korn knows about them... if they don't it's a matter of time.


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2009)

I think this whole thread is hilarious, personally.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 19, 2009)

lucasreis said:


> In my humble opinion this was a weak attempt to be funny. Music styles come back, always, no matter what. In this decade we saw a huge 80's influence, in metal (the thrash and pseudo-thrash inspired bands) and in the mainstream with all the indie crap trying to emulate the new romantic stuff. We WILL see grunge inspired acts in the near future and nu-metal inspired acts. It's a cycle. You get an idea from a certain time, mix it with another thing and you make it your own, that's how it works, basically. Nu-metal won't die just like Thrash never died just like Melodic Metal will also always exist in some form or way, not always mainstream, but there is an audience for everything. Even Disco still exists in some forms...



Nah, it was awesome, and i succeeded at it.

What i was getting, is that even though there is influences that carry onwards (all the crap you mentioned on this post), most bands that you see doing straight up copycat styles of past eras are gimmicks, or straight up copycats, or coverbands. Look at shit like the Darkness. They kinda got relegated off to the side, cause their whole throwback thing didn't really work for more than an album or two. Most of those "Retro thrash" bands sound like bland copies, and only a few of them really stood out and sounded unique (Evile, Municipal Waste, to name a few). 




Rick said:


> I think this whole thread is hilarious, personally.



Agreed


----------



## lucasreis (Oct 19, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Nah, it was awesome, and i succeeded at it.
> 
> What i was getting, is that even though there is influences that carry onwards (all the crap you mentioned on this post), most bands that you see doing straight up copycat styles of past eras are gimmicks, or straight up copycats, or coverbands. Look at shit like the Darkness. They kinda got relegated off to the side, cause their whole throwback thing didn't really work for more than an album or two. Most of those "Retro thrash" bands sound like bland copies, and only a few of them really stood out and sounded unique (Evile, Municipal Waste, to name a few).
> 
> ...



I agree and disagree at the same time. How's that possible? I'll explain. Yeah, most of the bands doing the styles from the past are copycats and aren't creative. But based on what you said one can only have the conclusion that it isn't possible to revisit older styles without being a copycat? I beg to differ. If all the styles expire we won't really have anything new to play in the end, every decade rehashes some elements of the past because it isn't possible to create something entirely new, and that's what I meant. Even Meshuggah, praise to hell for being so unique, has influences from bands of the past but adding their own twist to it. Music is an endless cycle... I'm not here trying to be a dick or anything, but it is possible to play nu-metal in 2009 and be fresh if the band is good.


----------



## Korngod (Oct 19, 2009)

overall i give it   for ripping korn. but i thought a few riffs were slick.

EDIT: and in all honesty i think Korn likes seeing bands like this. you cant help but be reminded of korn when you listen to this can you?


----------



## Pewtershmit (Oct 20, 2009)

the whole 7 string thing is so 10 years ago.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow this has to be the most blatant case of plaguerism I've ever heard. Some ones gonna get sued I think xD


----------



## sami (Oct 25, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I listened to the first video and my girlfriend yelled from the other room "Why the hell are you listening to korn?!"


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2009)

Pewtershmit said:


> the whole 7 string thing is so 10 years ago.



That's funny.


----------

